# Handy Display flackert Gelb/Grün (Hilfe!)



## RexChiller (3. März 2019)

*Handy Display flackert Gelb/Grün (Hilfe!)*

Hallo allerseits, ich hab jetzt schon Länger das problem auf meinem Samsung Galaxy S8 das mein Bildschirm Gelblich Flackert.

Anfangs war es noch relativ aktzeptabel, es hat nur geflackert je höhrer die helligkeit war.
Nun ist es aber dauerhaft am flackern (sobald ich das handy display anmache).
Das interessante dabei ist, das wenn ich z.B. eine decke auf das Display lege und dann mein Handy entsperre, nix dergleichen passiert.
Handy hab ich schon auf werkseinstellungen gesetzt, aber hat leider auch nix gebracht... hatte mal irgendwas mit der entwickler konsole gelesen und sowas, aber da kenne ich mich nicht mit aus!

Danke für jegliche hilfe!


----------



## Torben456 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Handy Display flackert Gelb/Grün (Hilfe!)*

Vielleicht liegt es an der Automatischen Helligkeitsregelung, hast du diese mal deaktiviert?


----------



## fipS09 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Handy Display flackert Gelb/Grün (Hilfe!)*

Gelblich flackern? Schaltet dein Handy vielleicht irgendwie automatisch einen Blaulichtfilter bei Dunkelheit ein und der Sensor spinnt? Würde auch mal die automatische Helligkeit ausschalten falls die an ist, wie mein Vorposter sagte.


----------



## RexChiller (3. März 2019)

*AW: Handy Display flackert Gelb/Grün (Hilfe!)*

Hey, also ich hab jetzt einen temporären fix gefunden denke mal das es an dieser reglung da liegt, habe oben links am sensor Duc tape drauf geklebt so das es verdeckt ist und jetzt geht es, wo finde ich die option?


----------



## fipS09 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Handy Display flackert Gelb/Grün (Hilfe!)*

Wenn du oben das Menü runterziehst, hast du einen kleinen Pfeil neben der Helligkeitsregelung. Den antippen, dann steht da was von Automatische Helligkeit.


----------



## Torben456 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Handy Display flackert Gelb/Grün (Hilfe!)*

Unter Einstellungn -> Display/Anzeige und dort kannst du einen Haken beim automatischen Helligkeitsregler entfernen.


----------



## RexChiller (3. März 2019)

*AW: Handy Display flackert Gelb/Grün (Hilfe!)*

Adaptive Helligkeit?
Falls ja, hab ich ausgeschaltet gehabt hat aber nicht geholfen...


----------



## fipS09 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Handy Display flackert Gelb/Grün (Hilfe!)*

Siehe Screenshot, oder wie Torben456 schrieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RexChiller (3. März 2019)

*AW: Handy Display flackert Gelb/Grün (Hilfe!)*

Bei mir heißt das Adaptive Helligkeit und hat leider nicht geholfen...


----------



## Torben456 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Handy Display flackert Gelb/Grün (Hilfe!)*

Hast du einen Augenschonen oder Nachtmodus aktiv?

Alternativ kannst du mal deinen Bildschirm testen. Gib einfach Folgende Kombination in der Telefonapp ein  [FONT=&quot]*#0*#, da kannst du alle Farben durchtesten, wenn da nichts auffällt, kann es ein Softwarefehler sein, dann würde ich mal den Cache Wipen.[/FONT]


----------



## fipS09 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Handy Display flackert Gelb/Grün (Hilfe!)*



Torben456 schrieb:


> Hast du einen Augenschonen oder Nachtmodus aktiv?


Sowas hier, macht das Bild auch gelblich.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RexChiller (3. März 2019)

*AW: Handy Display flackert Gelb/Grün (Hilfe!)*

Ich habe denn nachtmodus jetzt angemacht, davor war das gelbliche auch schon der blaufilter kann es nicht sein weil es wirklich flackern ist...


----------



## zombie82 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Handy Display flackert Gelb/Grün (Hilfe!)*

Was ähnliches hatte ich bei meinem Galaxy S5, ein neuer Akku hat Abhilfe geschaffen, den Tipp habe ich im Android Forum gefunden


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. März 2019)

*AW: Handy Display flackert Gelb/Grün (Hilfe!)*



RexChiller schrieb:


> weil es wirklich flackern ist...


 Wie alt ist das Gerät?


----------



## fipS09 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Handy Display flackert Gelb/Grün (Hilfe!)*

Wenn du Knox nicht getriggert hast mit einer Custom Rom solltest du noch Garantie haben oder? Das Geräte wurde ja erst vor knapp 23 Monaten vorgestellt.


----------



## RexChiller (3. März 2019)

*AW: Handy Display flackert Gelb/Grün (Hilfe!)*

Der Akku kann es nicht sein, wie gesagt es muss was mit dem sensor vorne sein da ich diesen abgeklebt habe und es jetzt mehr oder weniger geht, und garantie hab ich leider nicht weil das handy nicht mir gehört und ich es geschenkt bekommen habe :l


----------



## RexChiller (13. März 2019)

*AW: Handy Display flackert Gelb/Grün (Hilfe!)*

Hat niemand eine idee?  Es ist mittlerweile nicht mehr häufig da, aber auf dem niedrigsten display helligkeiten kann man nix erkennen


----------



## fipS09 (13. März 2019)

*AW: Handy Display flackert Gelb/Grün (Hilfe!)*

Auch wenn du den Sensor abklebst?


----------



## mobiledd (13. März 2019)

*AW: Handy Display flackert Gelb/Grün (Hilfe!)*

Ich würde stark vermuten dass dein Handy bald das Zeitliche segnet


----------



## RexChiller (13. März 2019)

*AW: Handy Display flackert Gelb/Grün (Hilfe!)*

ja auch dann


----------

